# Mistletoe?



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

Is it ok for goats to eat it? My 4 girls got into it today when a large tree branch fell into thier pasture after Tropical Storm Hanna passed through. They seem fine, but miffed when I took it away from them. They really seemed to want to gobble it up. If it's ok for them to eat, I will give it back to them, if it's lethal, please let me know! 
Thanks!
Alisa~
BTW I can't find any good info online anywhere about this plant relative to goats.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

Mistletoe or Holly? Both are suppose to be very toxic.


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

Mistletoe. It's toxic to many animals, but I get a little fuzzy info online that it can be ok for goats and that it is some kind of mild "tonic" (?) for them? Well, I don't want to let them into it, but they seemed to LOVE it and were almost frantic that I would take it from them. I did of course. They are 100% fine after eating the amount they did yesterday, and had no ill effects. But I won't let them near the rest and will dispose of the branch that fell into thier pastured area. Anyone have any experience with this? 
Thanks!


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

I'm glad to hear they're alright!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

If mistletoe were toxic to goats and sheep there would be no goats or sheep in Texas. It grows in most old oak trees (as well as ball moss) and every storm knocks down bunches of it which the goats and sheep ravenously consume.


----------

